
Pipelight: Use Silverlight in Your Linux Browser to Watch Netflix and Maxdome - edward
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
======
fragmede
This hack isn't needed anymore - if you're willing to use the Google's closed-
source version of Chrome, which has a DRM plugin.

eg [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2824623/ubuntu-linux-gets-
net...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2824623/ubuntu-linux-gets-netflix-
without-weird-workarounds.html)

